# pregnant or not pregnant that is the question



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 2 first timers and it has been 154 days since they left the bucks house.
Nisha has the pregnant body shape and has an udder
Luna has the pregnant body shape (people look at her and ask if she is pregnant) No udder
I have given both of them the full body rub down searching for a baby. I haven't felt a baby.









(above)You can see Nishas cute little udder that has looked like this for weeks








Nisha is on the left end and Luna is in the middle.

I'm not sure what to think. I'm not sure what they are thinking :hair: 
Open to suggestions
Suellen


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well with an udder I would say Nisha is bred, could have a single in there and thats why you dont feel the kid. Worst case scenario she is having a false pregnancy?

Luna- I would say not bred. I have never seen a doe not get SOMETHING of an udder before they kid.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I think they are trying to make me go crazy and I don't have far to go.
They know that my husband is out of town. We thought that was what
they were waiting for, him to leave. Now I don't know what the wait is for.
:hair: :roll: :? :sigh: :angry: :hair: 

Suellen


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You've got some hair left there . . . pull that out and you're good. :wink: 

The dark doe has an udder, so I'd think she was bred. The other doe, I'd say no. :scratch:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

When do I need to worry about being over due?

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

by day 160 

are you totally sure she wasnt around any other bucks or bucklings?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I know of a doe that didn't look bred and no udder what-so-ever popped out 2 healthy doelings. So it MAY be possible that they are both bred.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

We took them to the bucks house and we have a wether. No other men in their lives.


Suellen


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmmm its hard to tell without seeing their backsides. Have you felt the undersides of their bellies right in front of their udders? If you feel little rock like lumps those are babies. 
their is a chance of a procosious udder. 
beth


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't feel any bumps on either of them. They like it when try to feel for babies, body rub 
down, LOL that is probably why they are hiding them.
Waiting to hear back from the vet to see what she thinks.

Suellen


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Today is day 156 for both of my girls. I had my friend come out and she couldn't feel any
babies. She said they look pregnant and that it is odd that we can't feel babies at this 
point and they look pregnant. I have the vet coming out this morning. My vet isn't as concerned
that I can't feel babies she would be a more worried if I had been feeling babies move and 
now I couldn't. I will keep you all posted.

Suellen


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I can never feel babies - so dont stress too much about that


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here, when we first got goats and I would feel them and think I felt a baby, only to find out later they weren't pregnant at all and I was just feeling their liver or kidney :lol:


----------

